

AppURL: http URLs for apps, connecting apps to the web - Liron
http://appurl.org

======
bored
Been waiting for this for a long time

------
pearjuice
I still do not understand what this is for? If you go to some appurl.org sub
directory in a mobile web browser a native mobile app opens?

Also, what is with the http? Or rather lack of https.

